# 12DPO.. BFN on Clearblue Digital.. is there still hope for me? *AF LATE AND TESTED!!*



## LauraLoo1612

Hi ladies,

Sorry to intrude on your room I just thought you ladies might have some experience of this and I'd be grateful for advice / stories. 

I am currently 12 DPO and AF is due in 2 days. I tested this morning on a Clearblue Digital with FMU and it came back "Not pregnant".

I have been having AF cramps all day and have checked my cervix and no brown discharge or red blood which I usually get when I start cramping and I am never 2 days early. Did anyone experience this?

Also did anyone else test a day or 2 before AF was due.. got a :bfn: and then got a :bfp: 2 days later? Any experience appreciated or be told Im just clutching straws will be appreciated. :flower:


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Please do not just R&R.


----------



## kirstylm

No your not out the game yet hun! Lots of ladies don't get their BGP till 14DPO or later! Your hormone levels still have a long way to reach their high pregnancy detection. 

If I'm right I also think digi's detect later, but could be wrong! 

Try not to stress and wait till then and maybe test again! It's not over till the witch shows her face!

Wishing you tons of baby dust xx


----------



## icklemonster

I would try testing with a FRER rather than a digi if 2 days before AF due. The FRER should come up with a slight line, digi's need 50mg of HCG I think, and FRER only 25. Fx for you xxx


----------



## lisalee1

Are you having any symptoms outside of the AF cramps that you don't normally have?
They say that it takes 2 days after implantation for the HCG to be detected on a pregnancy test. Implantation generally happens 6-12 days post ovulation. So technically, it could take up til the day AF is due for a test to show positive. 
Hang in there and good luck!:)


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Thank you!! Are these AF cramps at 12 DPO a good sign???


----------



## Shan4609

Hi :) thought i would share my story! im 16 weeks 2 days :) i personally think that clearblue digi is better for after af is due.. i had af type cramps from the day after i done the deed ;) lol i just knew something was different that month.. cramps like i was getting af but never did. i baught 30 cheap internet tests of ebay which are really sensitive.. (10mlu) and i started to get a very very very faint positive 4 days before.. then took one everyday even twice a day and watched them get darker.. then 3 days after af took cbdigi and got my positive.. so yeah i think af cramps are a definite sign! good luck :):) xx


----------



## anna1986

I got my BFP on a clearblue digi @ 14DPO but got a faint line on a frer at 12DPO. Maybe try a frer and see if you get a faint positive?


----------



## Trissy

I was 12 dpo when I got the faintest positive on an IC and FRER. I didn't bother doing a digital until 14 dpo because with how faint the other tests were I didn't think I'd have a hope of seeing pregnant on it. 

I had spotting and cramping at 11 dpo and thought for sure AF was coming early but decided to test with an IC the next morning anyways. Turns out that was implantation bleeding. :)

Good luck!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Trissy said:


> I was 12 dpo when I got the faintest positive on an IC and FRER. I didn't bother doing a digital until 14 dpo because with how faint the other tests were I didn't think I'd have a hope of seeing pregnant on it.
> 
> I had spotting and cramping at 11 dpo and thought for sure AF was coming early but decided to test with an IC the next morning anyways. Turns out that was implantation bleeding. :)
> 
> Good luck!

Ohh thats brill and really fills me with confidence!! :D Did you have any symptoms? :)


----------



## Trissy

I really didn't have any symptoms. Well, when you're in the tww everything is a symptom, but nothing out of the ordinary, and I was so convinced that I wasn't pregnant I just about went out and bought another bottle of maca!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Only thing I have along with the AF cramps are BB's feel abit bruised and nipples are itchy???


----------



## Shan4609

my bbs hurt like mad too! still do now! feel like ive got bruises all down the sides! xx


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Hi ladies,

Thank you for advice you have all been great!

AF is due tomorrow. Still had my cramping alittle, but woke up this morning and feel like I've been what can only be described that I have been eating pennies in my mouth. Like a metallic flavour. Its made my food and drink taste diff and seems to be worse when not eaten for awhile. I have mouth washed and cannot seem to shift the taste.

Is this a sign? Anyone experienced this???


----------



## LunaLauryn

My mum and sister had that with all their pregnancies, i get it now and again but I have to have a spit cup because my mouth is producing too much! Good luck and lots of baby dust!


----------



## BabyAitchison

I never ever got a bfp until at least the day I was due my period, even a day or two before I didn't get one. I also got bad cramping which always made me think I was about to get period. Good luck x x


----------



## Cherrybomb143

I used a clear blue digi.
I tested before my period and got a "not pregnant" two days before I got "pregnant"
I am now 27 weeks pregnant :D 

Don't stress - It could be your week!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Thanks ladies you have been brilliant! Would you like me to keep you posted how Im getting on?


----------



## Cherrybomb143

I would. Honestly, I lost hope when I got the Negative test but, for some reason felt the need to "use" up those last tests. I had two left (three pack)
I couldn't even believe it...
Awe I miss the old days! 

Good luck to you!


----------



## whatwillbe

Hi, i just read your post and the symptoms you described are a positive sighn, sore boobs an the metalic taste in your mouth, i hope you get a positive, keep us posted, good luck! :flower:


----------



## LauraLoo1612

AF is due tomorrow so if she doesn't appear think I will test on Wednesday. I'll be so gutted to see a :BFN:.


----------



## kirstylm

Metallic taste in ur mouth is a sign. Try not to symptom spot though if u can help it, huh like I can talk that's all I did in my 2WW! 

It sounds positive though. If u can wait till 14DPO it's best as ur result is likely to be more accurate, but of u still get a BFN, don't give up, if AF doesn't show, test again! 

Good luck and keep us posted! ;-)


----------



## ThinkPositiv

oooohhh, a metalic taste is a good sign...i get this from time to time.


----------



## LauraLoo1612

So here we are ladies.... day of AF and no AF has appeared yet. I'm trying to resist getting excited!!


----------



## Taylah

Good luck fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Cetarari

I didn't get a BFP until 3 days after af was due on a clearblue digi. I ended up testing with 5 different brands and the clearblue caught up eventually. Fingers crossed you're the same and get your BFP!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Cetarari said:


> I didn't get a BFP until 3 days after af was due on a clearblue digi. I ended up testing with 5 different brands and the clearblue caught up eventually. Fingers crossed you're the same and get your BFP!

Thank you! :flower:

Going to try and hold off until Thursday FMU to test, that would make AF 2 days then and hopefully get the result Ive been dying for. I hope the :witch: stays away!


----------



## BabyAitchison

Yes please let us know x x


----------



## LunaLauryn

Ooo im really holding out for you! Im on edge waiting to hear your update!! Fingers crossed for your BFP! xxx


----------



## Babybee5

My lines came up On a first response nearly a week before I did on a digital test digitals take longer to go positive


----------



## anna1986

Good luck hun. X


----------



## Serafina83

Hiya my af was due 20th June last tested 29th ( 9 days late ) with bfn tested Again today (13 days late) and got Fairly faint bfp!! So yes there's defo still hope for you!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

So we are coming to the end of 1st day... still no AF. :happydance:

I'm so tired today zzzz!


----------



## lisalee1

LauraLoo1612 said:


> So we are coming to the end of 1st day... still no AF. :happydance:
> 
> I'm so tired today zzzz!

Sounds very promising! Fatigue is one of the biggest symptoms of early pregnancy! I know whenever you test it will be good news! :thumbup:


----------



## ThinkPositiv

i cant beleive the restraint you have! i was peeing like crazy for 2 days and just knew i was pregnant....i was going to wait till fathers day to test but i figured why wait on confirming what i already know?? 

keep us posted!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

I think I don't want to test after getting the :bfn: on Sunday and now everything is looking up.... and if I test and get a :bfn: I'll be so gutted. I'm hoping the longer I hold off, more likely a :bfp: will show. :)


----------



## kirstylm

LauraLoo1612 said:


> So we are coming to the end of 1st day... still no AF. :happydance:
> 
> I'm so tired today zzzz!

Sounds good!!!! Keep us posted! I would so be testing now if it were me, ur very patient ;-)


----------



## LauraLoo1612

It's 9pm here ladies and Im knackered and done for the day. Bed for me. :)

Will you keep update tomorrow morning. :thumbup:


----------



## BabyAitchison

Please do and good luck xx


----------



## mojo86

ahhhhh how exciting!! Good luck!! xx


----------



## Thisismyyear

Good luck to you! I have my fingers crossed. 

I know what its like to be scared of testing. I only tested when I was a few days late in the last few months of trying. I figured I'd rather get AF than see anymore BFNs!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

So ladies the update this morning...

Still no AF so yayy! :thumbup: (Unsure am I one day or two days late haha)

Checked my cervix this morning and got like a thick like almost beige coloured discharge this morning. Is this normal / a sign??

Still holding off testing.. I keep thinking putting off to Friday. But no.. tomorrow morning I'll test with a FRER. :thumbup:


----------



## anna1986

LauraLoo1612 said:


> So ladies the update this morning...
> 
> Still no AF so yayy! :thumbup: (Unsure am I one day or two days late haha)
> 
> Checked my cervix this morning and got like a thick like almost beige coloured discharge this morning. Is this normal / a sign??
> 
> Still holding off testing.. I keep thinking putting off to Friday. But no.. tomorrow morning I'll test with a FRER. :thumbup:

yay thats a positive sign :) 
i cant believe how patient your being - i would so have tested yesterday. 
good luck for tomorow xx


----------



## LauraLoo1612

I held my urine in 2 hours... didn't drink anything and tried with a FRER and got a :bfn:. It couldn't have been any more negative, there wasn't even a hint of a line. :cry::cry:

I am absolutely gutted. :cry: I knew I shouldn't have tested and I was so hopeful. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## anna1986

LauraLoo1612 said:


> I held my urine in 2 hours... didn't drink anything and tried with a FRER and got a :bfn:. It couldn't have been any more negative, there wasn't even a hint of a line. :cry::cry:
> 
> I am absolutely gutted. :cry: I knew I shouldn't have tested and I was so hopeful. :cry::cry::cry:

orry but its not over until AF arrives. maybe try 1st morning urine 2moro??


----------



## LunaLauryn

Oh :( sorry to hear that :/ hope it's just a late implanter and you get one in a couple days! Like a pp said its not over till AF shows her wicked face! xx


----------



## Serafina83

It could still happen for you, I didn't get my bfp till af was 13 days late


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Just to advise ladies.... have full on AF cramps and watery pink/red discharge. I think AF is here. :(

Thank you for your support, you have all been amazing and so supportive!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

so to hear she veered her ugly head! fingers crossed for next time!


----------

